# New Airport Time Capsule not recognizing Moca TiVos/TiVo Stream



## mv208 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi, I came here a couple years ago with a similar MoCA question getting good advice. So, I thought I'd return. Basically I switched out my airport extreme (wireless-n) with an airport time capsule keeping all cabling/settings the same on the fios router and airport and my TiVo's have disappeared from the wifi network. (i.e. The TiVo devices don't show up on TiVo transfer and my iOS apps won't recognize my TiVos on the home network so I can only do out of home streaming/downloading)

I've googled and searched these forums, I've turned off IGMP on my actiontec router but nothing seems to be making these TiVos show up. Here's my setup:

TiVo Premiere Elite - Moca connection to fios router
TiVo Premiere - Moca connection through an adapter to fios router
TiVo Mini - Moca Connection to fios router
TiVo Stream - Ethernet connection to the Airport Time Capsule

Verizon FIOS MI424WR Router for internet (wifi turned off, IGMP disabled). either net cable connects router to airport.

Airport Time Capsule (latest version 3TB) - DHCP and NAT mode (iPads, iPhones, PS4, PS3, laptop, harmony hubs all connected through wifi, iMac with TiVo transfer hooked up through ethernet cable to the Airport)

To reiterate, the cable connections to the Airport Extreme were exactly the same as what I've done with the Time Capsule now.

Not sure if this was the right forum to post this in, but the TiVo Stream issue of the devices not being recognized on the network is my main issue, but I assume whatever that issue is will resolve the TiVo Transfer issue as well. I've tried resetting the TiVos, forcing connections to the TiVo service to refresh. Nothing has worked yet. Hopefully, I'm overlooking something simple.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

2x DHCP servers on a network is a misconfiguration.

If the Fios router is your router, you need to set the Airport to "Bridge" mode, and no DHCP _server_. This is, no NAT on the Airport.

Fios Router:
Nat: On
DHCP server: On

Apple:
Nat: Off
DHCP server: Off
Bridge: On
DHCP client: On ... or if Off, then set a Static IP.

After changing those settings, you'll have to have all the Apple connected devices re-negotiate their network connection before they'll be able to reach the internet.


----------



## mv208 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks I'll give it a shot. I did get a double nat error when I set up the airport but read to just ignore it. Guess I should've know better. My goal is to use the airport for wifi since it has the wireless ac band. Not sure if that makes the actiontec (Fios) my "router". I'll let you know if what you suggested works! Thanks again.


----------



## mv208 (Jan 17, 2005)

It worked! Thanks for setting me straight. It took a little while for the settings to update across the network but looks like everything is working now. Thanks again for your help!


----------

